# Easycap USB 2.0 Video Capture Device



## lieutenantnsp

Does anyone know of any updated drivers for this device?
I am using XP Pro SP2
Thank You


----------



## BCCOMP

Do you have a model number of this Easycap?
Is it a webcam, adapter etc?
Bill


----------



## furrybandit

you could try this worked for me 
download.xetoy.com/VHS.rar


----------



## furrybandit

seems link is dead.
if you still need it . let me know and i will upload it


----------



## digitalfiz

new link please? or send me it please


----------



## furrybandit

http://rapidshare.com/files/191093801/easy_cap_.rar.html


----------



## furrybandit

hxtp://rapidshare.com/files/227901194/FULL_CD.part4.rar.html
hxtp://rapidshare.com/files/227907436/FULL_CD.part3.rar.html
hxtp://rapidshare.com/files/227907781/FULL_CD.part2.rar.html
hxtp://rapidshare.com/files/227907840/FULL_CD.part1.rar.html


----------



## Riskyone101

I strongly urge you to follow to BCCOMP advice here on what he was asking.

We are very capable of finding the correct driver from the manufacture and not 3rd parties ( I would not suggest downloading through rapidshare.com)


----------



## furrybandit

Sorry , just trying to help out. 
As I have one of these "easycaps"
That came with a driver CD.
By the way, these (easy caps) are USB to RCA ....so you can transfer vhs or camcorder to your hard drive without a vid card.
You can find them on ebay


----------



## Riskyone101

BCCOMP said:


> Do you have a model number of this Easycap?
> Is it a webcam, adapter etc?
> Bill


Please answer to BCCOMP post so we can help you with problem promptly hopefully.


----------



## makinu1der2

lieutenantnsp said:


> Does anyone know of any updated drivers for this device?
> I am using XP Pro SP2
> Thank You


OP hasn't responded back in almost 4 months probably won't.


----------



## Riskyone101

Excellent point! makinu1der2, ty for pointing that out to me........lmao......ty


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF BON60,

You need to start your own thread please, it just happened I came across this thread
as the original person who started it has not replied back


----------



## seamon53

August 11, 2009 - 

There's a problem with EasyCap under XP SP3, because the setup doesn't know how to check for SP3 properly, and kicks you out. However:

The driver for "KWorld DVD Maker USB2.0 1.1.0812.1" is compatible with "EasyCap USB 2.0 Video Grabber" under XP SP3, and I've put it up on my website so it won't disappear. Get it here:

http://www.pixelparadox.com/temp/v1.1.0812.1_060320.zip

Plug in your EasyCap USB to a USB slot, and don't forget the mini-jack plugs into the a line-in to capture your sound.

Unzip the zip file and run SetupDrv.exe. 

I've done captures from VHS tape to WMV video with "Windows Movie Maker" and "ULead Studio SE" with excellent results under XP SP3.



Cheers,
seamon53


----------



## alkay

Hi, I'm having the same problem with drivers, even though I have the installation CD, but I'm running Windows 7. Any ideas to find the driver?


----------



## furrybandit

I am running window 7 and all is good.
if you have the cd go into drivers and click setup.
from there it will be installed
then use your capture device you wish :grin::wink:


----------



## BCCOMP

Thread has been Hijacked to many times and the original poster has not reponded.
For those looking for drivers for this webcam, please post your own thread.

Thread closed.
Bill


----------

